# Questions



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

I've been reading about "the tapes" for quite some time now. I'm intrigued, but honestly not sure yet. I had been taking Celexa which had all but fixed my D problem, but had some side effects I couldn't live with, (marriage-bed-wise







, and drowsiness). I've stopped taking it for about 1 1/2 months now. So far, my IBS bowel symptoms have not remanifested themselves, (hmmmmmmmmmmm . . .) but I've been noticing some anxiety and depression that I had before but never realized until they were gone. I'm wondering if CBT would be helpful for this, without re-medicating. I'm also curious if the tapes help with other aspects of life, such as weight loss. I'd sure appreciate input from anyone







.ThanksCat


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cat, the tapes won't help with weight loss as far as I know, it might helped to look over the whole forum here, but the tapes are IBS gut-specific and are effective at treating IBS at some of the root causes or the reasons for the, pain, anxiety, bloating, gas, c and d, etc..The CBT can also be effective for IBS, but hypnotherapy has been studied more and has a better track record, however,both in conjuntion can be combined for a very effective approach and the CBT can be geared to some of the weight loss issues as well.Really the best approach at the moment is to study and learn about both treatments and what they can do. Hypnotherapy when you learn about it is probably quite different then you might think. I personally have not done CBT, but others here are and have done it and can supply information for you, although I know its effective and I know others have benefited greatly from it.Hope that helps.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

